# Heart broken



## Ziu (Jun 28, 2021)

.


----------



## Torninhalf (Nov 4, 2018)

Ziu said:


> My husband I got married after 5 years of dating on dec 2016. After 3.5 years of marriage I came to know that he was having on and off relationship with a girl just after 1 year of our marriage. Even he cheated me during my pregnancy.As per my husband, they broke up after my baby was born(April 2020)but they used to chat even I got a video where they were celebrating valentines day 2021 as the girl requested to meet and saying I love you to each other. I was devastated as I thought my marriage was perfect. He is such a nice, sweet and polite man I never had any doubts on him. After I saw photo and videos of them, my husband feels sorry and asking me for a chance. But I fear of another heart break and he didn't thought about me while having affair. When I think about all the photos and video I have suicidal thoughts and want to hurt myself on the other side I want to give my marriage a second chance as I love my husband alot. Am I making mistake by giving him second chance how to reduce the pain. Please help


I am so sorry you are here. You have a baby no? That baby needs you. Please get some help. Don’t destroy your life and that babies for a man.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Ziu said:


> My husband I got married after 5 years of dating on dec 2016. After 3.5 years of marriage I came to know that he was having on and off relationship with a girl just after 1 year of our marriage. Even he cheated me during my pregnancy.As per my husband, they broke up after my baby was born(April 2020)but they used to chat even I got a video where they were celebrating valentines day 2021 as the girl requested to meet and saying I love you to each other. I was devastated as I thought my marriage was perfect. He is such a nice, sweet and polite man I never had any doubts on him. After I saw photo and videos of them, my husband feels sorry and asking me for a chance. But I fear of another heart break and he didn't thought about me while having affair. When I think about all the photos and video I have suicidal thoughts and want to hurt myself on the other side I want to give my marriage a second chance as I love my husband alot. Am I making mistake by giving him second chance how to reduce the pain. Please help


@Ziu There are helplines & services in India who can help you. Please call them 









India Suicide Helpline Directory | Aasra


A collection of working suicide helplines in India. If you are feeling suicidal or have suicidal thoughts, help is at hand, please call any of the following numbers or visit the nearest hospital.




www.aasra.info













Suicide Prevention Helplines


SUICIDE PREVENTION and STRESS HELPLINES(Updated September 2021) LOCATION ORGANISATION NUMBER HOURS OF OPERATION + NOTES ALL-INDIA GOVT MH Rehabilitation HELPLINE ‘KIRAN’ 1800-5990019 24/7 ALL-INDIA…




www.healthcollective.in













Here Are 3 Suicide Helplines in India that Actually Work


With the dates for the NEET exams being confirmed for the 13 September 2020, the immense struggle students are facing across the country is once again




www.thebetterindia.com










India Suicide Hotlines - Suicide.org! India Suicide Hotlines, India Suicide Hotlines, India Suicide Hotlines, India Suicide Hotlines!


India Suicide Hotlines - Suicide.org! India Suicide Hotlines, India Suicide Hotlines, India Suicide Hotlines, India Suicide Hotlines, India Suicide Hotlines, India Suicide Hotlines, India Suicide Hotlines, India Suicide Hotlines, India Suicide Hotlines, India Suicide Hotlines, India Suicide Hotlines



www.suicide.org


----------



## blahfridge (Dec 6, 2014)

@Ziu, your first priority is you and your child. Call a doctor or the suicide hotline right away if you are having suicidal ideation. Even fleeting thoughts of not wanting to be alive anymore need to taken very seriously. Don't even think about your H right now. In fact, the best thing for your mental health would be for him to give you space. Have him leave the house if you can. If that's too much for you, then tell him to stop pushing reconciliation for now. If he's truly remorseful (highly doubtful) then he'll do whatever you ask for you to heal without complaint. 
Please take care of yourself.


----------

